# Opera



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok so im getting old :wall: And im finding myself enjoying it when I see it on films etc. So anyone recommend me some good starting stuff ?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I am not really a fan of Opera, more of a symphonic man but my starting place suggestion would be Gilbert and Sullivan. Lots of well know songs, in English and generally light hearted entertainment


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Mozart's Don Giovanni.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

The easiest opera to get into is Mozart and Verdi


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks guys a few Google's later, and I have something to start me off :thumb:


----------

